# SheepShaver : dossiers récalcitrants



## Bebop 4 (9 Février 2011)

Bonjour.

J'ai un problème avec SheepShaver version 2.3, créée le samedi 6 novembre 2010, qu'on peut trouver sur un lien dans la discussion "SheepShaver, oui-oui, mais-mais", du forum macgé. Le système hôte est Tiger 10.4.11, sur un G4 DA 466 MHz. Le système émulé est Mac OS 8.6, version anglaise.

Quand j'essaie de nommer un dossier nouvellement créé, l'émulateur fige, et je suis obligé d'utiliser la commande "forcer à quitter" de Mac OS X. De même, quand un jeu me demande d'écrire mon nom pour enregistrer un pointage à la fin d'une partie, l'émulateur fige aussi. Sauriez-vous à quoi c'est dû, et quoi faire pour résoudre le tracas ?

Sous Basilisk II, avec système 7.6.1, je peux aisément créer et nommer des dossiers, sans aucun problème. Messieurs-dames, à vous l'honneur des réponses. Merci pour votre attention.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2011)

Tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est qu'avec un système 8.6 français, je n'ai jamais rencontré de problème de ce type, donc on peut en déduire que l'origine est soit dans les réglages de SheepShaver (notamment vois peut-être du côté du mappage du clavier), soit dans le système émulé.

Par contre, accessoirement, Basilisk II et système 7.6.1, ça m'intéresserait, or, trouver Basilisk ne doit pas être un problème, le 7.6.1, je l'ai, j'ai aussi un PB Duo 230 (sous 7.6.1, justement) pleinement opérationnel, mais ce que je ne sais pas, c'est : avec quoi extraire la ROM du Duo pour l'utiliser avec l'émulateur ? Tu aurais un tuyau là dessus ?


----------



## Bebop 4 (10 Février 2011)

Salut Pascal 77

Oui, il y a un moyen d'extraire ta ROM. Ça se fait en utilisant le petit utilitaire copyROM, que tu peux télécharger ici. Sur cette page-ci, de vagues instructions sont décrites pour savoir comment se servir de l'utilitaire. Il faut aller voir à "step 2 - Create a ROM BIOS image". Si c'est utile, dans la discussion "Basilisk II : le serveur ne répond pas", il y a un lien pour télécharger Basilisk II pour OS X. Les autres liens sur le net ne fonctionnent pas, dû au serveur qui ne répond pas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2011)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> Salut Pascal 77
> 
> Oui, il y a un moyen d'extraire ta ROM. Ça se fait en utilisant le petit utilitaire copyROM, que tu peux télécharger ici. Sur cette page-ci, de vagues instructions sont décrites pour savoir comment se servir de l'utilitaire. Il faut aller voir à "step 2 - Create a ROM BIOS image". Si c'est utile, dans la discussion "Basilisk II : le serveur ne répond pas", il y a un lien pour télécharger Basilisk II pour OS X. Les autres liens sur le net ne fonctionnent pas, dû au serveur qui ne répond pas.



Je te remercie pour le lien, Basilisk, je l'ai téléchargé hier depuis ce site, il ne me manquait que l'outil pour extraire la ROM de mon duo (c'est un 68030, pas un 68000, j'espère que Basilisk l'acceptera).

Dès que j'aurais un instant, je testerais, j'ai 4 machines susceptibles de l'accueillir, un PM G4 2x1,42 Ghz sous Leopard, deux iBook G4 (1,2 Ghz et 800 Mhz) sous Tiger, et un PowerBook G3 500 Mhz qui a Tiger, Panther et Mac OS 9.2.2, ça serait bien le diable qu'aucun des 4 ne puisse le faire tourner ! Je te tiendrais au courant, et si entre temps, tu n'as pas trouvé la solution à ton problème, et que ça marche chez moi, on essaiera de trouver où est la différence.


----------



## Bebop 4 (10 Février 2011)

Dans ma hâte, j'ai oublié de préciser que je n'ai plus de mac 68k chez moi, je n'ai donc pas testé l'outil pour voir s'il fonctionne réellement sur autre chose qu'un mac plus. Ce qui arrive c'est que dans la page Softmac, il est bien mentionné que CopyROM peut fonctionner sur l'ensemble des mac 68k. Ils disent même qu'ils peuvent fournir CopyROM.hqx mais je n'ai pas trouvé où, dans la page.

Ce qui fait que le lien que je t'ai donné pour CopyROM.hqx est celui d'une autre source, où il n'est question que de mac plus, pour vMac. Alors, j'espère que tu pourra quand même extraire la ROM de ton duo, et que je ne t'aurai pas donné une fausse joie. Je voudrais être sûr qu'il s'agit bien du même fichier dans les deux sources.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2011)

Alors dans l'ordre :

1) CopyRom : celui que tu m'as indiqué ne fonctionne pas sur mon Duo 230 (d'ailleurs dans la page "doc" que tu m'as indiqué, ils préclsent la liste des Mac pour lesquels il fonctionne, le seul PowerBook de la liste est le 180).

2) CopyRom (suite) : Gougueule étant mon ami, j'ai fait une recherche, et j'ai trouvé un autre CopyRom (curieusement plus petit que le tien, 8 Ko contre 12 pour le tien) qui lui fonctionne sur mon Duo, donc tout est bien qui finit bien.

3) Le fichier Rom mis en place dans le dossier Basilisk de mon PowerMac G4 2x1,42 Ghz sous Mac OS X 10.5.8, et les différents paramètres entrés dans BasiliskGUI, au premier "Start", un Mac virtuel démarre sous système 7.5 grâce à l'image de disquette bootable d'utilitaires réseau téléchargée sur le site des vieilleries d'Apple. Je procède à l'installation de Mac OS 7.6, puis à la mise à jour 7.6.1 dont j'avais placé les dossiers d'installation sur l'image disque qui sert de disque dur à l'émulateur. Après suppression de l'image de la disquette, je relance Basilisk, et là, il démarre sur les chapeaux de Rom 




4) Après avoir quitté basilisk, je le relance, et là, il me met le dossier avec le "?" clignotant. Je remets l'image disque de la disquette réseau, je le démarre, et là, je m'aperçois que le dossier système de l'image disque principale n'est plus "béni". J'ouvre le dossier, double clique sur l'icône du Finder, puis le referme, et il est de nouveau "béni" (l'icône de dossier avec le petit Mac apparait de nouveau). Je redémarre sans l'image de disquette, et il démarre de nouveau en 7.6.1.

Voilà où j'en suis actuellement.

Donc, pour ton problème, je pense que le malaise vient d'une mauvaise entente entre la Rom que tu utilise et le système 8.6. Ta Rom, c'est une Rom de quoi ?

Par ailleurs, de mon côté, le système 8.6, je l'utilise avec SheepShaver (c'est une copie de son propre fichier "Mac OS Rom" qui me sert de fichier Rom pour l'émulateur), et là, je n'ai aucun problème (enfin, si, mais c'est un autre genre de problème, je vais sans doute ouvrir un fil à son propos prochainement), ça tourne très bien. Tu devrais peut-être essayer ça, si tu tiens au 8.6 ?


----------



## Bebop 4 (11 Février 2011)

Félicitations pour ton beau travail avec Basilisk II. J'ai moi aussi le fichier CopyROM plus petit, mais je n'avais pas le lien pour le télécharger dispo. Quelque chose me disait que c'était celui-là qu'il te fallait.

La ROM dont je me sert dans SheepShaver est la  version 1.6, qui s'applique aux iMac G3, G3 blanc et bleus, PowerBook G3 Série (Bronze keybord) et qui va avec Mac OS 8.6. (Mac OS ROM Update 1.0) (Voir cette page). Il s'agit d'un ajout destiné à ces modèles de mac, pour mettre à niveau leur ROM.

Dans cette autre page, il est spécifié que SheepShaver sur Mac OS X ne fonctionnera pas avec la ROM tirée du CD de Mac OS 8.6 ou 9.0.4, à part quelques exceptions "dépassant le cadre de ce manuel". J'ai essayé par moi-même tantôt, et j'ai obtenu un écran noir persistant au démarrage du système émulé. J'ai attendu que le démarrage soit terminé, et j'ai du forcer à quitter à cause de l'écran noir. Tu es plus chanceux que moi, vu que chez toi, OS 8.6 fonctionne avec sa propre ROM. Tu dois entrer dans les exceptions mentionnées plus haut.

En passant, merci pour tes réponses dans ce fil.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Février 2011)

Bebop 4 a dit:


> Dans cette autre page, il est spécifié que SheepShaver sur Mac OS X ne fonctionnera pas avec la ROM tirée du CD de Mac OS 8.6 ou 9.0.4, à part quelques exceptions "dépassant le cadre de ce manuel".



C'est curieux, car (malheureusement, je ne me souviens plus du site, mais il était consacré à SheepShaver) j'ai lu exactement le contraire, quant à mes expériences personnelles, si la Rom du 9.0 que j'avais testé n'a pas fait l'affaire, celle du 8.6 "Macintosh PowerBook Serie G3" que j'ai essayé à fonctionné de suite.


----------



## Invité (11 Février 2011)

J'ai bien galéré aussi pour trouver une Rom qui fonctionne chez moi.
Celles de mes Cd (9) (9.0.4) ne fonctionnent pas, en revanche celle de "Mac OS ROM Update 1.0" fonctionne bien


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (17 Février 2011)

Pour ceux qui ont Classic ou Rosetta, voici un moyen simple de récupérer une Rom pour SheepShaver.


----------



## Invité (17 Février 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;7852012 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ont Classic ou Rosetta, voici un moyen simple de récupérer une Rom pour SheepShaver.



Ouais, c'est celle que j'utilise


----------



## Bebop 4 (21 Février 2011)

Voici la suite du problème énoncé au début du fil. J'ai essayé d'entrer le numéro de série du jeu Peg Leg dans SheepShaver. J'ai pu entrer mon nom, mais tout le système a figé quand j'ai entré le premier chiffre du numéro de série. Le problème a vraiment à voir avec la saisie de texte dans différents contextes. J'ai essayé de désactiver l'option "Use raw keycodes" mais ça ne fait aucune différence. Ce n'est pas très étonnant, d'ailleurs, puisque le fichier "keycodes" n'est utilisé qu'avec Mac OS non-anglais. Or, j'ai 8.6 anglais. Je n'ai trouvé rien d'autre dans SheepShaver prefs, concernant le clavier ou le mappage du clavier. Je ne vois vraiment pas à quoi est du mon problème.


----------



## Bebop 4 (6 Mars 2011)

Finalement, j'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème.   Sur E-maculation ils disent qu'il faut cocher "enable Quickdraw", alors que sur Mac-Emu.net ils disent exactement le contraire, parce que Quickdraw "semble buggée."  C'est en cliquant sur le lien que [Vezou]Numero41 a posté, que je suis tombé sur le site. J'ai donc décoché cette option dans les préférences SheepShaver, et immédiatement j'ai pu nommer un dossier sans faire planter le système. De même, j'ai pu entrer le numéro de série du jeu Peg Leg, sans aucun souci. Drôle d'affaire ces deux sites qui se contredisent sur un point assez sensible, me semble-t'il. Mon ennui venait du fait que j'avais initialement suivi les instructions du site E-maculation pour configurer mon SheepShaver.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2011)

Tu veux que je te raconte encore plus drôle ? Chez moi, si je décoche cette option, SheepShaver m'affiche invariablement un écran du noir le plus absolu, plus rien ne bouge, et je suis obligé de "tuer" la tâche pour reprendre la main &#8230; Funny, is'nt it ?

Ce qui est curieux, ce n'est pas que ces deux sites donnent des indications contraires (vu ce qui précède et ce qui suit, ça s'explique même très bien), mais bien que ce qui plante chez toi marche chez moi, et vice et versa !


----------



## Bebop 4 (9 Mars 2011)

Et bien, tu parles ! J'en suis complètement baba.  Même avec une différence de config du système hôte je n'arrive pas à comprendre celle de nos SheepShaver. Encore une chance qu'on n'est pas en train de se débattre avec Quickdraw GX...


----------

